# Help with Brute "pipe lift"



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

I'm wanting to do a pipe lift on the Brute that I just got, I know theres probably a thread here some where telling how to do it, but I cant find it lol so if someone could point me in the right direction it would be awesome... Thanks


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

do u already have a 2'' lift on ur brute...? if its a 05-07 i wouldnt recommend putting a pipe lift with the 2'' lift cuz the axle get in a big bind and the 05-07 brute shocks r so stiff that when u add the pipe lift it will beat u to death


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

if its a 08 or newer the easiest and cheapest way to do it is to go to lowes and get 4 1.5in abs pvc pipe couplings and to put on the top of ur springs. all u need is a spring compressor ive always used the HL one and have dne many bikes wit thes spacer. jus compress the spring and take the small retainer plate off at the top of ur shock and set the coupling on top of ur spring and the add the retainer plate back on top of the coupling and let the spring back out and be sure that everything is setting flush. it cost about 4 bucks for the whole bike and its simple to do. and u dnt have to worry bout it brakeing cause i am a big guy and i ride hard and so do my buddies and we have never had any trouble out of them. if u have any questions jus shoot me a pm.


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to do it on the 2005 750 I just got, it doesnt have any kind of lift on it right now... I'll try the 1.5" couplings, it sounds simple haha.... But I'm a big guy too, I will let ya know how it holds up... Thanks


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I need to do this to my new 09 650i. How much for the spring compressor. I can't find anything on ebay...


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

LOONEY i gurantee u that it wnt break im 6'6 bout 330 and i have jumped mine rode countless wheelies and dne all that i could think of to break them and they keep on takeing a beating. WOLVERINE im nt sure how much the HL is cause i borrowed one from my buddy


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Would something like this work for my 2006 Brute 650 SRA? I think I would only need one in the rear, front is pretty solid already.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing about the sra.....anyone?


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

I'm looking at the high lifter catalog right now, the spring compresser is 44.95, is it possible to take them apart without this tool? I haven't looked at them yet, but I'm sure I can think of something... I hate to give 45 + bucks for it and only use it once or twice...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't pulled the springs from my Brute Force yet, but the last bike I had I just went to Autozone and rented a spring compressor from them and it worked fine. I don't see why it wouldn't work on the brute springs as they are not much different. It's a little more work than the Highlifter model, but cheaper...


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

try this (i know its for a rzr but i would think u could do it on a brute too)-


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Up here we are using a 2" camlock fitting. They are aluminum and are very strong. I paid the $30 to get it done right. I like my teeth in my head!

I will post a closeup pic as soon as I get home.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah Ive wondered the same thing, if I can crank my rear shock up and do a small pipe lift on the rear of my SRA brute only? I already have a 2" lift as well, just hate the sag and soft rear


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5217

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6458


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Search Function ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

